# Ariel Steam Shower



## rguilbeau

I recently purchased an Ariel Steam Shower, Model # WS9090K. About two weeks after it was installed, it suddenly stopped producing steam. Any suggestions?


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Have you checked the circuit breakers ? Look for tripped breaker.

BG


----------



## rguilbeau

That's the first thing I checked. Power was on. Checked the connection to the unit and connection is satisfactory. I suspect a relay problem. I'll post results later this morning 9/3/09.


----------



## dink2344

I don't remember what model I've got, but I bought my Ariel Whirlpool spa with Phone and a mirror on the back side about 2 years ago. I've been having problems since day 1. I hooked up the electrical per specifications including a dedicated 30 amp and 20 amp breaker. The steam has never worked, every time I turn it on it pops the 20 amp breaker. Is there something special that I need to be doing to use it. I was under the impression that all I had to do was turn it on and it would work. Also, the radio's reception is horrible, I might get one fuzzy station and the phone is horrific. The person on the other line can't hear a single word I'm saying. I've sealed it numerous times but it leaks like sieve. Any suggestions? I'm at my wits end with this thing and I want to through it out and make a tile shower. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fullofsteam

How did things work out for all of you and your problems? I just bought an ariel platinum steam shower dz956f8. Had it installed by licensed electrician and plumber. The control panel is suppose to light up, it doesn't. When you press the steam button to turn on the generator, it doesn't always respond, sometimes the buttons above, or next to the steam button will come on instead (like the lights will come on instead). Then the cap for where you fill the aroma oil always pops off and you get burned by steam.

I've only had this for 2 weeks. If this is how it works, what will be happening a year from now. Can't get an answer from who I bought it from, can't find a number to actually speak with the manufacturer, the install instructions are worthless.

Did any of you find ariels #, or better directions,.....?


----------



## SteamGuroo

fullofsteam said:


> How did things work out for all of you and your problems? I just bought an ariel platinum steam shower dz956f8. Had it installed by licensed electrician and plumber. The control panel is suppose to light up, it doesn't. When you press the steam button to turn on the generator, it doesn't always respond, sometimes the buttons above, or next to the steam button will come on instead (like the lights will come on instead). Then the cap for where you fill the aroma oil always pops off and you get burned by steam.
> 
> I've only had this for 2 weeks. If this is how it works, what will be happening a year from now. Can't get an answer from who I bought it from, can't find a number to actually speak with the manufacturer, the install instructions are worthless.
> 
> Did any of you find ariels #, or better directions,.....?


You have a bad control panel. I have worked with Ariel Platinums for over 7 years and it is very rare the control panels malfunction. It sounds like the steam cap that you have was cross threaded at some point that would cause it to burst of when the pressure builds up. The good thing is your unit is covered under warranty and these parts are very easy to replace.


----------

